# Happy Birthday To Zaise



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi Zaise, noticed today is your big day. Today, I would get Papa to bake the cake! I would also like to thank you for serving our country and I am so happy you made it back home safely.


HAPPY BIRTHDAY ZAISE AND I WISH YOU MUCH HAPPINESS


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY, ZAISE, AND WELCOME BACK!!* 
I too, am thankful for your service to our country and greatful that you returned home safely.

fp


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, ZAISE!!!

Just because your birthday's close to Christmas, don't let 'em off the hook--make 'em give you double the presents!

And welcome home!

Pidgey


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Ahh, Pidgey, I see you are stirring up trouble AGAIN!?


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Victor said:


> Ahh, Pidgey, I see you are stirring up trouble AGAIN!?


OF COURSE NOT!!! 

Merely looking out for the kid because she deserves it.

Pidgey


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY to my daughter Debra (Zaise)!

May your day be full of happiness and may all your wishes come true. 

Thank you for being a wonderful daughter to your mom and I, and a special thank you for introducing me to Pigeon Talk!


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Zaise,

Have a wonderful birthday. It has been almost a year now since I met the first member of your family. He had just lost Tooter, and it was a very hard time for all of us. Then I met your wonderful Mom, soon after, nephews and sister. If you are responsible for introducing your family to the forum, then your are responsible for enriching my life this past year. So a Thank You is in order as well as a Birthday Wish.

The Best of both Wishes are coming your way Debra,

Love, Feather


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Dear Pigeon Talk members~

Thank you for remembering my other child's birthday...I have four grown kids, plus 7 grands. However, it is my youngest daughter, _Melissa_, who is a member of the US Marine Corps. She is not a member of PT but does "lurk" in from time to time. 

Today is Debra's birthday. I am proud of all three of my daughters and my oldest son, Vic, Jr. All of them are nature and animal lovers and appreciate all life that is good! I am so lucky. It is hard for one to remember all of ones kids names and birthdays sometimes, and I am guilty of that too! 

We have three birthdays in December, plus my anniversary.The next mountain of birthdays is in July...the 14th who is shared by my son and Melissa even though they have a nine year difference. My other daughter, Lisa, just informed us that her DUE date is July 15 ! Ohhhh boy!
And, yes, Coolpigeon and Hawkmaster are going to have a little baby...???!

But this is Debra's day, and this will give me a chance to ask that all our wonderful members also keep her in thought and prayer. She was recently diagnosed with a congenital brain malformation, called, Chiari. She will undergo an operation next Thursday the 28th of December. Thank all of you.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Happiest of Birthday wishes to you, Zaise! I hope you have a wonderful day. We'll all be thinking of and praying for you on the 28th.

Terry


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, I really hate to hear that but I'm wishing you the best of luck and will be keeping you in thoughts and prayers, Debra! In the meantime, though, make sure you get MORE than your fair share of presents, fun, laughter, the food and desserts!

Pidgey


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi Victor, I got the girls mixed up.  

Honestly, I thought Zaise was Melissa that I worried about when she was in Iraq and I don't think I had previously seen Debra's name mentioned - so sorry I got things confused. Nevertheless, I had the best of intentions. 

Victor, I will certainly keep Debra and the Slape family in my thoughts and prayers. You know, our prayers as a group can be very powerful.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Happy Birthday Zaise!  

What a wonderful day to have a birthday!

.... because your birthday is the same day as my son, Nathan. 


Hope you get spoiled rotten.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Debra,

Hope you are having a wonderful birthday and best wishes for many, many more!

Also, best wishes for a successful outcome for your surgery.

Linda


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Victor,

Please let Debra know that she is in my thoughts and prayers, I'm sorry...I somehow overlooked the information on her surgery.

I will pray for her and her intentions also in front of our dear Lord at Mass and Adoration, also.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, ZAISE

We will be thinking of you on the 28th and sending lots of prayers your way.

Reti


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

I hope you had a great day and a very Happy Birthday Debra!  You have a great family and are so lucky for that. I'm sorry to hear about the need for you to go into the hospital for brain surgery I'm wishing (along with the other members) that everything goes well and you'll be ok. 

I'll be thinking about you and your family during this apprehensive time.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

SQUEAKS AND I HOPE YOU HAD A WONDERFUL BIRTHDAY, DEBRA (ZAISE)! 

OUR THOUGHTS, HUGS AND LOVE WILL BE WITH YOU TOO, ON THE 28TH!!


----------



## Zaise (Jul 25, 2005)

Thank you all so very much for the birthday wishes! I did have a wonderful day thanks to all my great friends and family. I'm sorry I didn't get a chance to respond yesterday, everyone kept me so busy!  
Thank you also for your thoughts and prayers for my upcoming procedure. I had my pre-op physical today and it's starting to become so much more real to me. 
Thank you all.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Certainly is something to consider, I completely understand. If you get to feeling the least bit uncomfortable, you tell Victor that you need more presents as I'm quite certain you didn't get enough.

Best of Luck and Merry Christmas!

Pidgey


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Zaise, Happy Belated Birthday to you. I'll keep you in my prayers that all goes well for you.


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

Happy belated birthday Debra! Keeping you in my prayers for your forthcoming surgery on the 28th. Wishing you and your family the best Christmas!

Lindi & Jax


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*Zaise up-date*



Zaise said:


> Thank you also for your thoughts and prayers for my upcoming procedure. I had my pre-op physical today and it's starting to become so much more real to me.
> Thank you all.


*Hello all~ Those of you that wished our daughter Debra (member Zaise) nice comments about her Chiari operation today, well it was very successful. She is recovering tonight and will be in the hospital for at least two more days.The back of her head feels as though she was hit by a bus, but her condition should get better in the days ahead.We were there with her most of the day, and she asked me if the pigeons had been fed today. She is on pain medication during the healing process, and says she will be resting for several months enjoying Pigeon Talk. Thanking those who thought of her and prayed for her. *


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Great News, Victor!! Thanks So Much For The Update!

Tell Her We Are Thinking About Her And Wish Her A Very Speedy Healing!

Love And Hugs To All!!


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Glad to hear it, Victor! I'd been wondering.

Pidgey


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Victor & Bev, 

I'm so glad to hear that the operation went well and that Debra is recouperating nicely after surgery

This must have been a huge worry lifted off your shoulders when it was over with and she asked about whether the pigeons were fed or not.

Debra, be sure to make them wait on you hand and foot while you recover and do spend time on the forum when you're able


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm so happy  to hear the news and so glad to hear Zaise is in full recovery and doing so well.

Tell her we are thinking about her and wishing her a speeeeedy recovery. 

We will be looking forward to her posting on the forum. Remarkable....after all she went thru she was asking "if the pigeons were fed". What a wonderful girl!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thank you for the update. That is wonderful news.

Reti


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Victor,

So very happy to hear all went well for your daughter....what a relief!

Best wishes for a very speedy recovery.

Linda


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Oh Victor, nothing could have made me happier than your post. I have been thinking of her so much and what a blessing everything went smoothly.

Tell Debra her pigeon talk friends will continue with prayers for her quick recovery and look forward to her posts.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thank you for the good news update, Victor. I'm so glad the procedure went well.

Terry


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

It is a relief to know that all went well. Let Zaise know that she is in our thoughts and prayers.

Feather


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

Wishing Debra a speedy recovery.

Best wishes,

Lindi


----------



## Coolpigeon (Feb 2, 2006)

Hi. My papa that is Victor here said since I was on pigeontalk to tell you that my aunt DD that is zaise on pigeontalk is getting better. my brother that is hawkmaster here kind of, also went to see her. she was happy today and we told her people here were talking about her and she smiled real big but it hurt her head. But she will be getting better.She said to say hi to everyone. bye.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Alex, thank you a lot for the update. I'm really glad to know she is feeling better and tell her HI from me.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thank you for the update, Alex.
We all here wish Zaise a speedy recovery.

reti


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

It must have been such a frightening time for all of you, I am so glad it went well.

Now rest and indulge yourself.

Cynthia


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Hi everyone~ My wife Bev and my two other daughters went to visit Debra (Zaise) yesterday afternoon, and she went on her first walk since her brain operation. They walked over and viewed the babies on display at the nursery. I heard there were 3 newborns in the viewing room. She has regained much of her strength and still recovering. I think she will spend the new year there, but she will be homebound soon though. She sends her appreciation to all who have wished her well. 

On a side note, when I was a youngster,one of my favorite shows (and still is) was "The Beverly Hillbillies" and I used to laugh when _Jethro Bodine _would tell everyone ,"I'm gonna be a brain surgeon" 

My gosh, I guessed they really do exist!


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Victor,

Glad to hear Debra is doing so well and should be home soon.

I loved the Beverly Hillbillies myself as a kid.....Granny was hysterical and I used to get a big kick out of how they called the built in swimming pool, the "cee-ment pond!" LOL

Best wishes for a very happy, healthy and prosperous New Year to you and your family Victor.

Linda


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Victor,

I'm so glad Debra is doing well and will be home soon. Happy 2007 to you and your family!

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Victor,

I'm glad to hear the latest update. Tell Debra we wish her a speedy recovery and Happy New Year too!

Thank you for sharing this last update.


----------



## Zaise (Jul 25, 2005)

Thank you all so very much for your prayers and well wishes! I am home now and doing very good, with the help of some pain killers.  
I don't remember much of that first day out of surgery other than terrible pain and wanting to sleep. I felt bad too, that my whole family had been sitting around for hours worrying about me. They've all been great and it's nice to know so many people care so much.
Anyhow, I'm SO glad to be home. With waking you up every two hours to check vitals, doctor's doing morning rounds, and all the other hospital chaos it's impossible to sleep during the night! I'm looking forward to a good nights sleep. I'm also SO happy to be home with my babydog, Jester. He made it clear how much he missed me when I walked in.  

If anyone's interested, I have photos of my neck. If they're too graphic for the site I completely understand. If someone could just post and let me know that would be great.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi Zaise. Boy, am I glad to hear you're home. That was quick. I'll bet Jester was happy to see you.

About the neck pictures, do post them. Look, if you'll check back through some threads, you'll see "graphic" pictures of all sorts of injuries...and...the favorite gross of all - poop! So, I don't think anyone would be upset with them and most of us will find them interesting.

Happy New Year to you.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Welcome Home Zaise! 

I know it feels good for Bev and Victor this NEW YEARS EVE to have every one safe and at home.

Feather


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Welcome back home Debra (Zaise)! I am so glad you are back home. I bet your pets missed you. Get some rest.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

A MOST HAPPY AND HEALTHY NEW YEAR TO YOU TOO, DEBRA!!   

MAY YOUR RECOVERY BE SWIFT AND UNEVENTFUL!   

SHI
MR. SQUEAKS


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Just saw this thread and I'm very glad your surgery went well.  I hope you continue to feel better and recover quickly, and I hope your whole family has a wonderful new year.


----------



## Zaise (Jul 25, 2005)

Here comes a few pics


----------



## Zaise (Jul 25, 2005)

a couple more


----------



## Zaise (Jul 25, 2005)

As you can see, the surgeon did a very good job of following the line of my tattoo so the scar won't interfere with it too much. They also only shaved what they absolutely needed to. The way it goes in at the top should help a lot with concealing it once I feel like going out and about again. I took these photos today, four days after surgery. 

My fiance says my hair has already grown in a lot since the first day. I thought that photo of me and my sweet baby was cute. He's been with me nonstop since I've come home.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Debra, 

Your doctor did remarkable work, and the area looks so clean and like it was hardly touched! I didn't know where to expect the area on your head that was to be operated on, but this area is very well concealed. I'm sure you're very pleased that they didn't have to shave your entire head. 

I wish you well and a full recovery soon. You've been through an awful lot so rest up good. Your little doggie sure seems glad to have you home, such a sweetie in the picture


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Zaise,

It is good to hear you are home and in the company of your family and your cute little doggie  , AND just in time to celebrate New Years. 

It looks to me like you are healing very well and will be as good as new. I'm glad you will only have a minimal scar and it won't interfere with your tatoo.

Please take care of yourself, and get some much needed sleep. It is true about hospitals, you don't get any real good Z Z Z's until you get home. 

Thanks for sharing the pictures.

Happy New Year to you and your fiance, and your cute little doggie...(and of course Happy New Year to all the Slapes and their pets too!)


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi Zaise

Those pictures weren't bad at all. Your surgeon did a terrific job with aligning your tattoo and although it looks like a long incision, you should heal quickly and in a few months it will look pretty normal. 

Dogs can be so comforting when their owner is sick and he looks like a real sweetie.

I'm so glad this ordeal is over for you.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Zaise,

That was no piece of cake. It is a pretty big incision. You will be surprised how it will heal up though, and it is in a good location to not hinder that cute face.

Good Healing,
Feather


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

So glad to hear that you are back home with your family Debra. I agree what a great neat job the surgeons made..love the tatoo too! 

Wishing you a speedy recovery, plenty of rest, and of course all the best for 2007! 

Take care and best wishes,

Lindi & Jax


----------

